# Please Recommend a Lighted Pin Hunting Sight for my Recurve



## aspenarcheryusa (Feb 4, 2010)

this is traditional archey u dont use sights go over to the compound forum for this


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

aspenarcheryusa said:


> this is traditional archey u dont use sights go over to the compound forum for this


What makes you think people don't use sights with traditional archery equipment?

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

You will find the old type sight plates and pins on ebay, they still work great on stick bows, in fact that's where they came from to begin with. Sights were on traditional bows before cam bows were invented. I choose to shoot without them but It's a new idea that they are not for traditional (whatever that is) bows. Modern traditionalists have made up some rules for shoots, they have nothing to do with enjoying your bow or hunting. Shoot what works for you.

While I am on the subject, more deer have been taken with a weather rest stuck on a recurve using a flat metal sight plate and pin sight, than all the shoot of the rest bows combined, to date. It will take many more years of revision history to make this untrue.:darkbeer:


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

aspenarcheryusa said:


> this is traditional archey u dont use sights go over to the compound forum for this


don't be silly.

To the original question: I use a single pin "old style" slotted cobra sight. I need this style, for the range of adjustability. Seems the newer sights cannot adjust low enough in the sight window.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

LDHunter…

There’s a vintage Check It sight at:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Chek-it...temQQimsxZ20100227?IMSfp=TL100227143009r25366

Can’t really offer much help beyond that as I’ve never shot with sights. I've needed some assistance from glasses for most of my years behind a bow…but it’s a shame even to see it at your young age. 



Eldermike said:


> While I am on the subject, more deer have been taken with a weather rest stuck on a recurve using a flat metal sight plate and pin sight, than all the shoot of the rest bows combined, to date. It will take many more years of revision history to make this untrue.:darkbeer:


As far as that goes…sounds like objectivity is going to suffer much with that one. It surely cannot be supported in the short-run, even if it seems to make sense, because no one is collecting such data; neither my friends nor I have ever had such questions thrust upon us at a deer checking station…over the past few decades. 

Aside from such experiences though, I cannot see where it would escape reason to appreciate the tens of thousands of years where deer were taken before weather rests or sight pins. Surely, more deer have fallen by bow prior to the last hundred years than since...probably too early for any presumptive revisions to the historical record on that account. Rick.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

aspenarcheryusa said:


> this is traditional archey u dont use sights go over to the compound forum for this


Nothin wrong with using sights on a trad bow. I'd rather have a good shot on a deer because I used a site, than a bad shot because I didn't. Might want to reevaluate your definition of trad.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

rickstix said:


> LDHunter…
> 
> There’s a vintage Check It sight at:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Chek-it...temQQimsxZ20100227?IMSfp=TL100227143009r25366
> ...


I agree, it's just an opinion and some experience with hunting pre-compound days.


----------



## lazy ike (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Blackwolf.....I was wrong . The trad police are now wearing orange ball caps and white t-shirts. I guess the plaid wool shirts and fedoras were too obvious ...


Ike


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



aspenarcheryusa said:


> this is traditional archey u dont use sights go over to the compound forum for this


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> this is traditional archey u dont use sights go over to the compound forum for this


Excuse me! :bs: Did that assumption come to you in a dream?


----------



## aspenarcheryusa (Feb 4, 2010)

while im just saying my ***** got roasted on stick bow for talking about shooting a compound with no sites and my thread was kicked off i dont get why the same thing isnt happen here and if u are looking for a good site spott hogs were my favorit when i shot wheels


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

This isn't stickbow. It's archerytalk. Whole different board. That's why he ain't gettin kicked off...


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Eldermike said:


> I agree, it's just an opinion and some experience with hunting pre-compound days.


I appreciate that…and I also remember what it was like before the first compound appeared…and when those who shot them were in the minority. And, I’ve never seen the day when there wasn’t one thing or another generating interest/disinterest…‘though it does take a poorer twist when denied the face to face element. 

Still, I have no problem with how others shoot. I can also understand opinion…just wouldn’t want to have certain statements/notions returned again as factual without taking the opportunity to suggest that others might think it through for themselves. No worries, Rick.


----------



## LDHunter (Jul 24, 2005)

I guess I'll have to use the old sights that came with the last Bear TD Recurve I bought. They're just colored pins on a flat bar but hopefully they'll work.

I've googled until I have given up.

$bob$


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Find an *Xi XS100 *sight bracket. They are still around...often found on eBay. 










Then purchase some fibercoptic pins and install in bracket.

Purchase a "Truglo" fiber optic pin light and situate on bracket so that pins glow without glare when you sight the pin.










I have the switch pad mounted on top of the sight bracket. The light is at the end of a flex cord and can be turned and twisted to where you want the light to shine on pins.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

LD, how many pins would you be looking for on the sight? How do you anchor? IMO good fibers or extended fibers are the way to go, no light needed unless your in a blind. You want big pins or tiny pins? Modern sights have from .029 to .010


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I currently have a Copper John 3 pin sight on a compound shooting fingers (split, index corner of the mouth) and it's just about maxed out down in elevation. I'm assuming if your anchor is similar, you'll need a little more downward room. Luckily, Spott Hogg makes a bracket that might work. (They also make a heck of a sight by the way) It mounts to the bow, then attach your sight to it. And you don't have to use a Spott Hogg sight to use it. It's just an offset with AMO spacing.
So any modern basic 3 pin sight, with the bracket, and upgraded fibers if needed would fit the bill? You need a level on it?
///////do you hold the bow vertical or do you cant/kant it?//////////////


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

If I was going this route then I would get a Spot Hogg Real Deal with the 2" round pin guard. It fit perfectly inside a 3/16" peep site at my 29" draw length when I shot compounds.

Good luck with whatever you choose. :darkbeer:


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

If you have trouble focusing on a sight pin, you may want to check out the SRF sight at 3Rivers. I am getting one of these with my DAS Dalaa, should be here in 2 weeks. I will let you know what I think!

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bows+...y+DAS+Kinetic_c44_s246_p0_i8176X_product.html


----------



## lazy ike (Oct 19, 2009)

Windwalker....That's the kind of specific and informative post that people should strive for. O K not all the time , sometimes smartass posts are pretty funny.
I don't currently shoot sights on my recurves(never know what I'll try in the future)but if I were going to , your setup looks pretty cool.:darkbeer:
Aspen..... If you take the time to read very many threads here , you'll see that some members actually try to answer other members questions with good information. Can you tell me where to buy a good fedora ?


Ike


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Windwalker, Autumn Orange or Hunters? :teeth:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Windwalker, Autumn Orange or Hunters?_


Arrows?

Easton "Yukon" GG III Bronze color. Has been described as "Autumn Orange" and "Brown," but more like a dark copper.

When I dumped the XX78's for XX75's, I tried some different type of 75's and ended up with the "Yukons." I shoot them in 2016, 2018, and 2117, and they have been a very good shaft.


----------



## LDHunter (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW!!! Thanks guys!!! Now I have information overload... 

It'll take me some time to digest all the information that's just poured in and I'll get back to y'all after I get ready to make a decision on what to get.

Thanks Again,
$bob$


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has tried to adapt fiber optics into one the old pin sights? It just might work.

JD


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Be advised; because a (hunting) stickbow is slower and has a greater trajectory, most of the sights that are designed for faster c-bows won't work or won't work well on a slower recurve.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Here is another sight I use on my recurves. Sorry; I have had it so long I forget the name of the manufacturer. 

This sight has windage and elevation adjustment on the sight, as well as with the pins. One additional adjustment which I like very much is that I can also tilt the sight housing and obtain ample clearance between the bottom of the pin housing and arrow/fletch.


----------



## LDHunter (Jul 24, 2005)

A local archery shop recommended the Cobra Boomslang to me today for my recurves. He said it comes with a bracket so you can use it on recurves and when I pressed him for information on how that could work, he said the bracket allows you to use it on a recurve and that he'd sold them and people were using them and were happy with them. 

Methinks I smell a rat.... 

Can this be possible? 

I just found it on the net....
http://www.cobraarchery.com/c583.html

What do y'all think? 

$bob$ confuseder and confuseder


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> What do y'all think?


:thumbs_do


----------



## LDHunter (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm sincerely looking to learn here and I'd like to know what is bad with this system...

Thumbs down doesn't help me much or help me look for something else very well.

Thanks,
$bob$


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Because depicted sight is designed for a much higher arrow speed and a flatter trajectory than what you will obtain with most recurves, it is unlikely you will be able to obtain the vertical pin adjustment/spacing you will need to reference pin-to-distance for longer distance. 

It is also unlikely you will be able to obtain the necessary windage adjustments for pins and pin housing if sight is mounted on a standard recurve riser.

The design of the sight as linked to by rickstix is a good example of the elevation and windage adjustment you need. Being able to "gang adjust" the elevation/windage of the pins via the sight housing is a plus...a big plus.

A long time ago I did use a sight for bowhunting, very similar to the one shown in the link. It was a good sight. Sight went with bow when I sold the particular bow.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.trophytaker.com/sight_10_pin.aspx


----------

